#  Erste Hilfe >   Selbstversorgung von entzündeten Wunden >

## Lianonym

Hallo, ich habe mir bei einem Unfall mehrere schnittwunden zugezogen, eine an der Hüfte und eine am rechten Fußgelenk. Beide haben sich entzündet, die am Fuß stärker als an der Hüfte. Die Wunden sind beide ca 1 bis 1 1/2 cm groß und die an der Hüfte war an einem Punkt etwas tiefer und hat lange geblutet. Ich war nicht beim Arzt und habe die an der Hüfte mit klammerpflaster geklebt, nur sicherheitshalber. Meine Frage: was bitte kann ich gegen die Entzündungen machen, ohne zum Arzt zu gehen? Ich habe schon alles ganz oft desinfiziert und Bepanthen rauf gemacht. Außerdem klebe ich immer Pflaster rauf. Der Unfall ist jetzt so fast 2 Tgae her. Ich habe schon mal was von kamillentee und so etwas gehört, hat jemand Erfahrung damit? 
Vielen vielen Dank für die Antworten, jetzt schon mal 
Gruß L.

----------


## josie

Hallo Lianonym!
An was siehst Du das, daß die Wunden entzündet sind?
Du solltest nicht zuviel an den Verletzungen rummanipulieren, der beh. Arzt hätte sicher was verschrieben, wenn es notwendig ist. Durch zuviel an Behandlung können sich solche Wunden erst infizieren.   

> Ich habe schon alles ganz oft desinfiziert und Bepanthen rauf gemacht

 eigentlich reicht das völlig, wenn es wirklich entzündet ist, kann man auch Präperat mit Betaisadonna oder PVP-Jod draufmachen.
Wenn Du zu Hause bist, würde ich das Pflaster weglassen, dadurch trocknet die Wunde ab, unter Pflaster gibt es ein feuchtes Klima, was dann eher zu Entzündungen führen kann.

----------


## Lianonym

Danke für deine Antwort. Ja ich sehe dass es entzündet ist. Zum Arzt kann ich nicht gehen, da meine Eltern es nicht wissen und alle Rechnungen über sie gehen. Was sind das denn für Präperate mit Betaisadonna? Wo kann man die kaufen?  
LG L.

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Geh in die Apotheke und laß dich beraten, ich kann dir hier keine Präperate nennen, das ist Werbung

----------


## Lianonym

Okay, danke, das wusste ich nicht : ) 
LG L.

----------

